# Best overall DSLR or mirrorless for video



## masulzen (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello all! 
I'm kind of a newbie to dslr video, but I love to make short films and such.
Right now, I am stuck deciding which camera to get. If you guys have ANY suggestions (DSLR, mirrorless, camcorder, whatever), then I would greatly appreciate it.
I've looked at the Canons, Nikons, Pentax, Sony, pretty much everything, but it's a really tough choice. I would also like to not spend that much on a body, but more on lenses and equipment.
My budget is rather tight ($750 max), and I'm just looking for the best all-around for video with manual controls, decent low light, sharpness, and the like.
I'll appreciate any suggestions you have.

Thanks a ton,
--Michael


----------



## brunerww (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi Michael - the overall best still/video camera at your price point is the $749 Panasonic G6.  Unique in its class, this camera shoots 1080/60p video, has essentially unlimited clip length (no 12, 20 or 30 minute limits), has focus peaking, built-in timelapse and wi-fi.  In addition, unlike a DSLR, its viewfinder continues to work while it is shooting video.

At the end of the day,though, it is about video quality, and the G6 produces great video images.  Here is a wedding video that shows what this camera can do:

[video=vimeo;72010967]http://vimeo.com/72010967[/video]​
Hope this is helpful!

Bill


----------



## masulzen (Sep 7, 2013)

You know, that was the very camera I was looking at for the longest time. Then, after looking on other forums, it appears that you cannot use hdmi out while shooting video. Bummer 
Otherwise, I loved the Idea of this camera, so many creative shooting modes! The ONLY thing I didn't like was the hdmi out.
If I'm wrong, please let me know, but I'm pretty sure it doesn't work in live view.

The other side of it is: am I even going to use the hdmi? I can see myself using it maybe in the future, but do you think that an external monitor is essential to shoot films?
Please let me know.

Thanks,
--Michael


----------



## brunerww (Sep 7, 2013)

Good question, Michael.  With a DSLR, an external monitor or loupe is absolutely essential, because the viewfinder is blocked in live view.  With Panasonic DSLMs such as the G6, you have a viewfinder that actually works while you're recording video, so you can use the viewfinder, like a 'real' video camera.

I have heard nothing but praise for the clarity and brightness of the G6's EVF, so I wouldn't be concerned about using it, especially with focus peaking.

But if you don't think the G6's 1440K dot OLED EVF is good enough , you can always buy a loupe or, if you need to share the image with clients or a focus puller, you can monitor externally with wi-fi.

I am a GH2/GH3 shooter and could use an external EVF if I wanted to, but have never needed one for critical focus, even though my cameras lack the G6's focus peaking feature (I use expanded focus instead).

If I wasn't waiting for a Blackmagic Pocket Cinema Camera to arrive, I would have already gotten a G6 to replace my GH2.

There are 'moire-free' DSLRs in this price class with live HDMI out (e.g. the Nikon D5200), but they all have maximum 30 minute clip length limits, their viewfinders blank out in video mode, and none of them shoot 1080/60p.

The $699 body-only Panasonic G6 is absolutely the best value for money hybrid still/video camera on the market below $1000 right now.  

Good luck with your decision!

Bill


----------



## KmH (Sep 7, 2013)

FWIW - Focus puller - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 7, 2013)

You should look into the brand new Canon 70D.  They introduced a new sensor technology that primarily acts as a major boost for video. It focuses much faster in live view than normal DSLRs, and it also has a touch screen LCD where you can tap new subjects to switch focus to those, without hunting back and forth.  It will then attempt to maintain focus on the last subject you tapped as it moves around.

The new tech. is splitting each pixel, so that the live view mode can use phase detection for the entire range of focusing.

Anyway, I don't know how it actually performs or the HDMI out or whatever.  Just flagging it as an option you could look into in your own research.


----------



## masulzen (Sep 7, 2013)

Gavjenks,
I did also very much like the thought of the new 70d, I know someone with a 60d, and it seems like a great camera. Only problem is it's a little bit out of my price range


----------



## masulzen (Sep 7, 2013)

You know what? Now that you mention it, I'm really liking this camera. I think this is the one I want, unless anyone has any other suggestions 
The video looks really sharp, and 7 fps shooting is nice. The video also isn't that much different from the GH3 
Thank you all so much, I really couldn't have made the decision without you!

Thanks,
--Michael


----------



## masulzen (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh, also one other thing, which lenses would you recommend getting for the G6? Also, if you have suggestions for mics, tripods, whatever, please let me know 

Thanks again,
--Michael


----------



## brunerww (Sep 7, 2013)

Congrats on your decision!  Here's what I would recommend:

Camera and kit lens: Panasonic G6 with 14-42 lens - $749

Fast wide budget lens: Sigma 19mm f2.8 - $199

Fast portrait lens: Olympus 45mm f1.8 - $349

Or, if you don't mind manual focus and aperture control, you can get a $27 adapter (this is the one I bought) and manual Nikon lenses like this Nikkor 28mm f2.8 on eBay for $82.50

An adapter opens up a whole range of relatively inexpensive Nikon manual lenses.

Pro Shotgun Mic: new Audio Technica AT897 - $210 or used AT835b on eBay for less than $200 (I waited for a good price and was able to buy a used AT835b in great condition on eBay for $75)

Shock Mount with hot shoe mount to put your mic on top of the camera until you can afford to put it on a boom: Campro Deluxe - $25

Pro mic XLR output to consumer mic 3.5mm  transformer/adapter: Hosa MIT-156 - $17 (this was what I bought when I wanted to connect a pro mic to my GH3)

Tripod: Fancier 75mm fluid head tripod - $125 (I can personally vouch for this as a great value for money)

Floor stand and boom for your mic: On Stage SB9600 - $100

Again, hope this is helpful!

Bill


----------



## masulzen (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey, thanks so much for all the suggestions. (I'm probably not going to spend $125 on a tripod though )
But anyways, where would you recommend ordering cameras and equipment? Amazon? B and H? Adorama?
I know you can get some good deals on used lenses on ebay (although you do have to be careful)
Let me know.
Thanks a lot,
--Michael


----------



## brunerww (Sep 8, 2013)

masulzen said:


> Hey, thanks so much for all the suggestions.


 
Glad to be helpful 



masulzen said:


> (I'm probably not going to spend $125 on a tripod though )



I hope you mean you're going to spend more 

If you try to spend less, like I did, and start with an inexpensive photo tripod instead of a movie tripod with a real fluid head, the first time you look at the screen and see a jerky camera movement, you'll end up running out and buying a real tripod with a real head.  I started with a $37 Dolica ST-650 - great photo tripod - lousy movie tripod.  I ended up with a $140 Ravelli AVTP Professional, the same as the $125 tripod I recommended to you.  

Trying to "save money" ended up costing me more in the long run. 



masulzen said:


> But anyways, where would you recommend ordering cameras and equipment? Amazon? B and H? Adorama?
> I know you can get some good deals on used lenses on ebay (although you do have to be careful)



Any of these sources are good, and I recommend all of them.  I like Amazon's return policy, Adorama will often have specialty photographic items that Amazon doesn't, and B&H has an awesome selection and very competitive prices.  As for eBay, you're right - it is a very good place for careful shoppers to save money.

Best of luck - and please come back and post some video when you get your camera 

Bill


----------

